# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Ενισχυση ληψης σηματος τηλεορασης

## mperetas

Καλησπερα παιδια, θα ηθελα να με βοηθησεις καποιος για ενα απλο κυκλωμα χωρις τροφοδοτιση για να ενισχυσω το σημα της τηλεορασης μου...εννοειται για ψηφιακο σημα(δεν γνωριζω αν παιζει καποιο ρολο)

----------


## katmadas

χωρις τροφοδοσια πως θα ενισχυθει?
την ενταση θελεις να ενισχυσεις η την ποιοτητα?

----------


## mperetas

με καποιο πηνιο ισως...δεν ξερω...
ευχαριστω

----------


## xsterg

νικο εισαι ασχετος με τα ηλεκτρονικα! παραδεξου το...

----------


## mperetas

> νικο εισαι ασχετος με τα ηλεκτρονικα! παραδεξου το...




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43m9sN5bX_k


Και τι ειναι αυτο ρε μεγαλε...? 
Ή αυτο εδω.....https://www.cosmomarket.gr/index.php...09180317950243

----------


## her

Μεγάλε δεν υπάρχει ενισχυτής στον κόσμο  χωρίς να παίρνει ρεύμα. Αυτό που έδειξες παίρνει ρεύμα από τον δορυφορικό δέκτη.

----------


## mperetas

> Μεγάλε δεν υπάρχει ενισχυτής στον κόσμο  χωρίς να παίρνει ρεύμα. Αυτό που έδειξες παίρνει ρεύμα από τον δορυφορικό δέκτη.



Παραληψης μου τοτε...για δοριφορικη μιλαω

----------


## her

Η ενίσχυση δεν γίνετε με πηνίο. Επειδή είναι πολύ υψηλές συχνότητες η κατασκευή ενός ενισχυτή δεν είναι απλή διαδικασία. Απαιτεί ιδιαίτερη σχεδίαση. Δεν μπορείς να τον φτιάξεις μόνο σου

----------


## xsterg

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43m9sN5bX_k
> 
> 
> Και τι ειναι αυτο ρε μεγαλε...? 
> Ή αυτο εδω.....https://www.cosmomarket.gr/index.php...09180317950243



για δευτερη φορα ενισχυεις την πρωτη μου διαπιστωση: δυο φορες ασχετος λοιπον...

----------


## xlife

οριακές λήψεις εκτός footprint του δορυφόρου? Ποιος δορυφόρος και ποιά κανάλια έχουν πρόβλημα? Αν κατάλαβα δηλαδή καλά δεν παίζουν κάποια κανάλια.. έτσι?

----------


## vasilis1

Ένας ενισχυτής σε δορυφορική λήψη δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σου δώσει ούτε ένα κανάλι επιπλέον,ο λόγος ύπαρξης τους είναι μονο για μεγάλα μήκη καλωδίων.αν το κάτοπτρο είναι μικρό κανένας ενισχυτής δεν θα το μεγαλώσει .τωρα αν τελικά είναι για άλλη χρήση πάω πάσο.

----------

